# Gerichtsstand bei Ebay Kauf



## LostSeifer (3 Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da eine Frage bzlg. eines gezahlten aber nicht erhaltenen Ebay Artikels.

Habe, denke ich, erstmal alles richtig gemacht.

Geld überwiesen, dann eine Woche gewartet, dann Einschreiben mit Rückschein zur Aufforderung zur Lieferung innerhalb der nächsten zehn Tage. 

Jetzt hab ich ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein mit meiner Rücktrittserklärung und einer Schadensersatzforderung rausgeschickt. Er soll mir mein Geld + den mir entgangenen Gewinn innerhalb von 10 Tagen überweisen.

Da dies wohl auch nicht passieren wird, werd ich wohl Klage erheben.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Wo ist der Gerichtsstand bei Ebay Käufen. Habe da nichts richtig vernünftiges im Netz gefunden.

Bei Privatkäufen ist es der Wohnort des VK. Er ist gewerblicher Verkäufer.
Daraus könnte sich doch schonmal etwas anderes ergeben, oder ? Aber aus welchem §§ ergibt sich das? Das der Erfüllungsort beim K ist?

Und wie ist es, wenn ich SE statt der Leistung / Rücktritt verlange? Laut Palandt ist der Leistungsort der, an dem sich die Sache vertragsgemäß befindet. D.h. in diesem Falll könnte ich bei "mir" klagen.

ABer ich habe die Sache ja nie erhalten. Gilt das dann "fiktiv"? Es kann ja nicht sein, dass derjenige, der keine Ware erhält schlechter steht, als derjenige, der mangelhafte Ware erhält.

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------

